# Capacitores variables



## ROBFANTINO (May 13, 2010)

Hola estoy con algunos problemas, estoy haciendo un experimento que consiste en un receptor amplificador que tiene que tener un rango de variacion de 500kHz a 4MHz, mi primer problema es que voy a necesitar  un capacitor con un rango de variacion grande para poder lograrlo, los capacitores variablesque vi son trimmers y son para ajuste fino, ttienen unos pocos picofaradios de variacion, lei por ahi que existen capacitores variables giratorios de dielectrico de aire o plastico que tienen mas variacion,pero no encontre nada mas sobre ese tipo de capacitores, ni el rango de variacion ni nada, alguien me podria dar una lista de todos los tipos de capacitores variables disponibles, rangos, colores,formas y todo eso. si no la idea que tenia era ponerun capacitor fijo con uno de estos capacitores variables trimmers para ampliar el rango. Despues necesito ayuda con el diseño del transformador de impedancia para la entrada pero eso lo pregunto en otro momento
                                    Gracias 
                                                 Roberto Fantino

NO, poner en serie no me sirve porque domina el valor del mas chico y paralelo tampoco porque domina el capacitor grande 
                                            Roberto Fantino


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

¿ Y que problema habría en poner varios capacitores en paralelo e ir seleccionando mediante un conmutador rotativo ?


----------



## maton00 (May 13, 2010)

tendria que comprar entre 50 y 100 capacitores de distinta capacitancia a 5% de tolerancia si es que quisiera tener una buena selectividad, haci como un interruptor rotativo de mas de 50 tiros .
mejor fabricate un variador de capacitancia como los que tienen los radios modernos digitales. 
saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 13, 2010)

o tambien en lugar de utilizar tanto capacitor, con el mismo conmutador rotativo del que habla Fogonazo, puedes conmutar las bobinas y asi tendras el circuito un poco mas pequeño.


----------



## maton00 (May 13, 2010)

imaginate la cantidad de devanados que tendria que hacer para tener algo de selectividad
tambien seria algo un poco grande y hasta inestable
saludos nuevamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

en cualquier radio vieja tiene un capacitor variable grande aca pongo una foto ,te conseguis una radio antigua(o no tanto )y ay tienen
el rango si lo compras esos de plasticos en la casa vendedora te disen,los que yo conosco son de asta  470 pf


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> tendria que comprar entre 50 y 100 capacitores de distinta capacitancia a 5% de tolerancia si es que quisiera tener una buena selectividad, haci como un interruptor rotativo de mas de 50 tiros .
> mejor fabricate un variador de capacitancia como los que tienen los radios modernos digitales.
> saludos





maton00 dijo:


> imaginate la cantidad de devanados que tendria que hacer para tener algo de selectividad
> tambien seria algo un poco grande y hasta inestable
> saludos nuevamente



¿ Conoces algún detalle del proyecto que nosotros desconozcamos ? como para aseverar que serán 50 o 100 capacitores. Porque en ningún momento se hablo de capacidad.


----------



## maton00 (May 13, 2010)

supongo que, como en una sopa debe haber agua, en radiofrecuencia debe haber bobinas o capacitancias variables si habla de capacitores variables no creen??
aunque no sea forzosamente.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> supongo que, como en una sopa debe haber agua, en radiofrecuencia debe haber bobinas o capacitancias variables si habla de capacitores variables no creen??
> aunque no sea forzosamente.
> saludos



Si seguramente habrá capacitores, ¿ Pero de donde sacas que serán 50 o 100 ?


----------



## maton00 (May 13, 2010)

normalmente no se encuentran capacitores variables de menos de 60 pf en receptores de AM o frecuencias cercanas


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

Ese valor bajo es porque es Fm, en frecuencias mas bajas los capacitores variables son de mayor capacidad.

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-87420358-capacitor-variable-p-radio-3-x-500pf-_JM

Si a un capacitor como este le agregas otro en paralelo (De valor Fijo) conectado con un conmutador, puedes cubrir, por ejemplo, desde 3 pF a 1nF en 2 bandas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

yo me saco la duda medí uno  y dio esto   
de 30pf a 150pf ,en un extremo (tres patitas la del medio como punto medio )
de 30pf a 50pf ,en el otro extremo .
o sea que un tandem común y corriente de un radio grabador tiene 4 capacitores variables en un solo eje dos de 30pf a 50pf y otros dos de 30pf a 150pf
esos chiquitos de plástico igual a la primera foto que subí (6 patitas)si le toco el tornillito de arriva,el trimer sube asta 160pf
saludos

pd 
ese que puso fogonazo es el yo decia de asta 470pf,eso esooo iva a decir de agregarle uno fijo en paralelo


----------



## ROBFANTINO (May 13, 2010)

Hola doy un poco mas de detalles, el circuito de entrada consiste en un circuito tanque una bobina(que tendra que ser un transformador de impedancia) en paralelo con un capacitor variable, esto es como un clasico circuito tanque, al sintonizar el capacitor y la bobina estos presentan una alta impedancia a la frecuencia de resonancia que se quiere recibir y amplificar, y actuan como un cortocircuito para el resto de las frecuencias mandandolas a tierra esto es para librarme de todo el ruido que hay en el medio y asegurarme de recibir mi señal. El tema es que como es un circuito de experimentacion ya que estoy experimentando con transmision de variacion de campo electrico y no de campo electromagnetico como el que transmite señales de radio necesito hacer un barrido en frecuencia para probar como va a responder la transmicion a distintas frecuencias y a cual me conviene trabajar, o en una de esas no logre nada, pero la cosa es que queria hacer un barrido continuo de unos 500kHz a 4 Mhz pero viendo que los capacitores tienen tan poca variacion voy a tener que hacer algo conmutado, conmutar entre distintos tamaños de bobinas o entre distintos tamaños de capacitores 

Roberto Fantino


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

y un varicap ?  .......................................


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> y un varicap ?  .......................................


Capacidad muy baja


----------



## ROBFANTINO (May 13, 2010)

Hola de nuevo estube haciendo algunos calculos y si utilizo una inductancia de 10uHy el rango de variacion exacto que necesito es de 0,15nF a 10,13n no parece tanto
Roberto Fantino


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Capacidad muy baja



el bb112  es de 17,5pf  a  560pf segun la hoja de datos ese no es tan bajo quizas alcanse?

dejo una tabla de algunos modelos



ROBFANTINO dijo:


> Hola de nuevo estube haciendo algunos calculos y si utilizo una inductancia de 10uHy el rango de variacion exacto que necesito es de 0,15nF a 10,13n no parece tanto
> Roberto Fantino



no seran pf? en esos valores no recuerdo conoser algo  que te sirva

una forma simple de aplicarlos en la otra imagen 
saludos


----------



## ROBFANTINO (May 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese valor bajo es porque es Fm, en frecuencias mas bajas los capacitores variables son de mayor capacidad.
> 
> http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-87420358-capacitor-variable-p-radio-3-x-500pf-_JM
> 
> Si a un capacitor como este le agregas otro en paralelo (De valor Fijo) conectado con un conmutador, puedes cubrir, por ejemplo, desde 3 pF a 1nF en 2 bandas.



esta bien el rango, depende de la bobina, estube pensando que si utilizo un choke de 
100uHy en paralelo entraria en el rango de los pico faradios, el problema es que el choke nose si sera muy conveniente para un circuito de recepcion ¡OPIÑONES!, ahora tendria que hacer variar mi capacitor entre 15.83pF y 1013pF, voy a ver todo lo que me mandaron a ver si consigo algo con esta variacion o a ver si puedo acomodar algo, creo que con dos en paralelo podria llegar como dice fogonazo

creo que encontre la solucion con con un capacitor variable de 10p a 400p y luego conmutando primero con uno de 400p y despues con uno de 800p, lograria un rango de 10 a 1200pF, ahora tengo que investigar sobre la bobina que voy a utilizar, asi que mañana voy a estar preguntando sobre eso, muchas gracias a todos por su aporte!
Roberto Fantino


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

con varicap  bb112  de 17,5pf a 560pf es lo máximo todavia faltan 500 y monedas y entre los tándem en paralelo/serie quizás si llegas a ese valor 
en paralelo la verdad es que nunca los use a los baricap tampoco en serie,seria cuestion de probar 
aver si funciona,total no es dificil el esquema,mañana armo el esquema con el potenciometro y mido aver que sale y te comento,aora no tengo los bbxxx para probar
saludos
pd:
sera que se pueden poner lo bb en serie?creo que no-,


----------



## ROBFANTINO (May 14, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> con varicap  bb112  de 17,5pf a 560pf es lo máximo todavia faltan 500 y monedas y entre los tándem en paralelo/serie quizás si llegas a ese valor
> en paralelo la verdad es que nunca los use a los baricap tampoco en serie,seria cuestion de probar
> aver si funciona,total no es dificil el esquema,mañana armo el esquema con el potenciometro y mido aver que sale y te comento,aora no tengo los bbxxx para probar
> saludos
> ...


en serie no te sirve porque en serie te queda un capacitor mas chico que los dos que pones c1c2/(c1+c2)  es al reves que para las resistensias, para sumarlos tenes que ponerlos en paralelo, si tenes los capacitores a mano para probarlos seria de mucha ayuda, proba con alguno cercano a los 500pf en paralelo entonces si se suman cubro el rango de 517,5 a 1060p 
gracias


rf


----------



## anthony123 (May 14, 2010)

Te pongo una alternativa mas viable, heterodina una base de 5MHz con un VFO de 5,5Mhz hasta 9Mhz y obtendras el rango que pides.

PD: Danos mas detalles de lo que quieres hacer, me parecen medio confusas tus ideas. (falta de organizacion)


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2010)

ok para mañana veré si consigo el bb112 que es el mas capacidad hoy me olvide,
ya lo anote para mi lista de mañana
saludos


----------



## maton00 (May 14, 2010)

cuidado con los diodos varicap bb1xx, que investigue al bb105 y rondaba aca en mexico por los 60 obamas sin mentirte, a lo mejor y hasta era falso por que era el mas barato de otros similares y por mucho ,que investigue en una tienda del gremio.
 buscate una cantidad grande en sustitutos o similares por si acaso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 14, 2010)

eee  tanto cuesta un diodo,bueno mañana les cuento a cuanto lo consigo aca en argentina,gracias por el dato
saludos
pd ;
segun una casa de componentes sale 1,9 obamas aca en argentina http://www.dicomse.com.ar/ 
el bb112


----------



## albert010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola gente, disculpen que me salga de su tema, pero tengo una duda con un capacitor variable de aire, me vendieron uno de tres patitas color negro (7mm) que es para un transmisor fm, mi pregunta es si sirve para el valor de 20-60 pf o el rango es otro??
gracias de antemano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2010)

creo que el rango es otro, seguramente  el que te vendieron es de 470 pf  maximo


----------



## albert010 (Oct 14, 2010)

Me imaginaba, debe ser por eso que en mi transmisor fm tengo baja señal, por casualidad sabes de alguna tabla donde muestren valores de trimmers de aire? (3 patitas)


----------



## ferrera (Abr 29, 2011)

sobre lo que hablan, tengo duda de como ocupar el capacitor variable de un radio viejo es identico a las fotos de la primera parte de comentarios, pero no se como se conecta


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 30, 2011)

Se puede solucionar el problema con un OFV como dice anthony...

O hacer un capacitor variable, en youtube hay videos sobre eso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2011)

la pucha no e echo el experimento ni he siquiera comprado los diodos,me lo olvide,mañana sin falta resuelvo el problema


----------



## Herrpiluso (Ago 21, 2015)

ROBFANTINO dijo:


> Hola estoy con algunos problemas, estoy haciendo un experimento que consiste en un receptor amplificador que tiene que tener un rango de variacion de 500kHz a 4MHz, mi primer problema es que voy a necesitar  un capacitor con un rango de variacion grande para poder lograrlo, los capacitores variablesque vi son trimmers y son para ajuste fino, ttienen unos pocos picofaradios de variacion, lei por ahi que existen capacitores variables giratorios de dielectrico de aire o plastico que tienen mas variacion,pero no encontre nada mas sobre ese tipo de capacitores, ni el rango de variacion ni nada, alguien me podria dar una lista de todos los tipos de capacitores variables disponibles, rangos, colores,formas y todo eso. si no la idea que tenia era ponerun capacitor fijo con uno de estos capacitores variables trimmers para ampliar el rango. Despues necesito ayuda con el diseño del transformador de impedancia para la entrada pero eso lo pregunto en otro momento
> Gracias
> Roberto Fantino
> 
> ...


Hola!
Soy nuevo en el grupo, todavía no sé dónde hacer la presentación y configurar mi cuenta.
Ya lo haré.
Mi nick es Herrpiluso.
Deseo darte una respuesta:
Las capacidades se relacionan con el cuadrado de la (valga la redundancia) relación de frecuencias.
En tu caso la relación de ambas frecuencias es 8 (4Mhz / 0,5Mhz)
Entonces y como el cuadrado de 8 es 64, la capacidad máxima debe ser 64 veces superior a la capacidad mínima.
Suponiendo un tándem totalmente abierto, con los trimmers aflojados y con suerte....... tendremos una capacidad mínima de 10 a 20 pF.
La capacidad máxima de ese tándem (o sea, totalmente cerrado) deberá ser 64 veces mayor.
Ése es el cálculo exacto.
No entiendo muy bien eso de emitir mediante un campo eléctrico, prescindiendo del magnético.
Una onda de radio es, por definición, una onda electromagnética.
El campo eléctrico es perpendicular al campo magnético y ambos son perpendiculares a la dirección de propagación.
No creo, y puedo equivocarme, que un campo eléctrico pueda tener mucho alcance.
Un abrazo y gracias por recibirme!!!!!!!


----------

